# Who Are The Smartest Members On P-fury?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

We have many members on here who are well learned in various fields and offer fascinating insight to numerous topics. Please list who you feel are the smartest, most well rounded members on the forum. I do not mean well versed in fish keeping but members who come across to you as the most intelligent. Intelligence can come in many forms. Who do you feel are the top 5 members who posess the best thinking ability on the forum?

1) wisco pygo - He offers good perspective to numerous topics. He has a good brain.

2) Grosse Gurke - He doesnt post much, but when there is a controversial topic on the forum he is always the voice of reason. He expresses points of view that nearly all members can agree upon and find reasonable.

3) r1dermon - Despite what his personal views may be upon certain topics, I have always felt that he knows what he is talking about.

4) Egir - Do it yourself king in my eyes. In my opinion probably the best hands on or building something person on the forum. It takes a good amount of thinking to accomplish the things he does.

5) RedneckR0nin - Even though he is not online often anymore, I feel he knows a lot about various subjects in life and techy things relating to the internet and such.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Danny Tanner - For being clever and witty with his posting and keeps new topics going here on P-Fury..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ArttyFish said:


> Danny Tanner - For being clever and witty with his posting and keeps new topics going here on P-Fury..


His posting hasn't been too clever lately, more anti-american war type fagatness


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

ICEE said:


> Danny Tanner - For being clever and witty with his posting and keeps new topics going here on P-Fury..


His posting hasn't been too clever lately, more anti-american war type fagatness
[/quote]
hmmmm...you might be right...Danny Tanner please explain yourself...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the nod, I think the following-

ChilDawg- Cause he studies quantum hyper folical pre dimension fractal something or other mathematics
PGuru- Cause he's a teacher of biology and always calls my bullshit
GG- All around a wise man...like Mr.Miagi in the Karate kid
r1der- Cause he just is a pretty smart guy cause he can debate someone without name calling
his majesty- another one like Chil studies that math crap
Myself- Cause I am just that f*cking good!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

One missing, Plowboy with computer sh*t.

Everyone is smart in some type of category, it just depends on what is mentioned on the board and who has time to respond.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pat
Don H
El twitcho (when Around)
Pete
Yeah even ole GG is on my list
RnR-when thoughts are together
SB420
Frank

And many other's I am forgetting


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't been around here for all that long, but from what I can see, there are many different types of 'smart' roaming these grounds like Danny said. I get a lot of good insight from members on both fish and non-fish related issues. I like to start some topics either because it is something everybody can enjoy, or something everyone can debate. But I like to hear and see how people think and feel about certain subjects.

I like to provide some insight myself, but like I said, I'm fairly new to the site, and as for the fish keeping part of 'smart', I wouldn't say I'm an expert by any means, but at the same time, because of this website and all its intelligent members - I'm not a not a novice either. I gather my information and intelligence from reading a lot of different posts, old and new alike. In my eyes, everyone brings their own style of smarts to the P-Fury table.

So I can't really put it on specific members to compare who is the smartest. As for myself though, I think I am safe to say I am well rounded. Currently, I have 2.5 years of experience in the work field, from being a Remote and Deskside Support Technician, to being a break-fix road warrior traveling PA. I have a Network Technician Certified Diploma, and an Associates Degree in Computer Networking Systems. Ive taught myself a lot over the years in the digital, and natural world.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i miss eltwitcho's DOPE ass pictures. damn AK, why you gotta make me think of old members.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hard to say... depends on what kinda "smart" to which you refer I guess...

I'm gonna put DT up there on the list though.
The stuff he posts is in line with that of a genius.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i miss eltwitcho's DOPE ass pictures. damn AK, why you gotta make me think of old members.


I hear ya buddy......Twitch can still be found from time to time......


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Pat
> Don H
> El twitcho (when Around)
> Pete
> ...


Thats a nice way of putting it!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Pat
> Don H
> El twitcho (when Around)
> Pete
> ...


Thats a nice way of putting it!!
[/quote]

lol
we just seem to clash at times.......No harm....it is what it is


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If you have a opinion then we are bound to clash...I think I am the smartest muthafucka in the room at all times. So if you have a independent thought which conflicts with line well then it's off to the races!! I don't take it personal though...never will!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow RnR, you and I think a lot alike.

mdrs is pretty epic smart...shame he doesn't come around anymore for sport.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> wow RnR, you and I think a lot alike.
> 
> mdrs is pretty epic smart...shame he doesn't come around anymore for sport.


I know hence why I included you in my list!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> If you have a opinion then we are bound to clash...I think I am the smartest muthafucka in the room at all times. So if you have a independent thought which conflicts with line well then it's off to the races!! I don't take it personal though...never will!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

R1 and mdrs or whatever his name is (hasn't been around for abit though). i think the debates they have are always interesting and ive learnt a bit from them.

GG because he knows how to keep the peace with well placed words

egir - great amount of knowledge especially in DIY. has made some great build threads which i have enjoyed learning from

and myself of course. im not the president of math society for nothing









and a whole bunch of other members too


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Jerry (Dr. Giggles)


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Cluster One

MDRS


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bunch of dumb ass Mofo's forgot Gordezz the true genius of the fury's OT!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> bunch of dumb ass Mofo's forgot Gordezz the true genius of the fury's OT!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Hard to say... depends on what kinda "smart" to which you refer I guess...
> 
> *I'm gonna put DT up there on the list though*.
> The stuff he posts is in line with that of a genius.


right you are p-man. i would classify DT as a satirical genius.

i also forgot a few others in my first post: r1, RNR, GG- all will keep you on your feet and give you a run for your money in topic discussion.

i favor HM bc he is educated and has class. he'll make a valid point and leave it at that. he doesn't reduce lounge conversations to a childish level.

although he is new, and i haven't observed much of his posting, i like what OS1R1S has been offering to the lounge.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

wisco_pygo said:


> Hard to say... depends on what kinda "smart" to which you refer I guess...
> 
> *I'm gonna put DT up there on the list though*.
> The stuff he posts is in line with that of a genius.


*right you are p-man. i would classify DT as a satirical genius.*

i also forgot a few others in my first post: r1, RNR, GG- all will keep you on your feet and give you a run for your money in topic discussion.

i favor HM bc he is educated and has class. he'll make a valid point and leave it at that. he doesn't reduce lounge conversations to a childish level.

although he is new, and i haven't observed much of his posting, i like what OS1R1S has been offering to the lounge.









[/quote]

He's a lyrical poet
Canada's on the scene in case you didn't know it
DT's town- that created all the bass sound
Another rhyme that kicks holes in the ground
'cause his style's like a chemical spill
feasible rhymes you vision and feel
conducted and formed- this is a hell of a concept


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

For Piranha Man after 7 sparking a blunt is always on the agenda

We discussed the taliban and how 9/11 was a publicity stunt for JENGA


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Old school lounge....it was pretty hard to get anything past Twitcho or P45 without some amazingly witty comeback that would make you look foolish. Hobby...DonH is probably the smartest guy I know. I relied on him a ton when my rhom was in trouble. I dont know how book smart the guy is...but when it comes to water chemistry and fish disease....the man is a genius.

There are a lot of smart guys on the forum now...I would be hard pressed to pick out just 5 or 10.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Fish Knowledge

Serrapygo
knifeman
ALS

Political correctness

GG
Joe Diz


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Bullsnake - he sits upon the soiled Blue Couch of wisdom.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Joedizzlmpls- Knows his fish and is one of the first to extend his help.
Cluster one- dislikes me but is willing to help for the sake of helping.
AKskirmish- Seems to know alot about a variety of different subjects, fish keeping, firearms, cars etc.
Johnny Zanni- Smart ass bitch who can get you on his side one day and pissed the next day. Knows about fish keeping. He also has a funny lysp.
CuzIshitso- If your looking for advice on straight street ass sh*t, talk to him. "knock em in the chin and make him eat from a straw." haha good advice... if your really tough.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

For irritating people intentionally, DT...unintentionally dolphinswin

JoeDizzle is probably top on my list right in front of GG. If it wasnt for their pure unadulterated genious, the above members probably would have been dragged out into the street and beaten...

Others off the top of my head, Ba20, ksls, burner, serrapygo...maybe even buck on a good day

Idk, tried not to repeat people too much


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Since when is intelligence based on fish knowledge







. I don't get it (must be missing something)...Same goes for political knowledge<--- It's an opinion not necessarily being smart!!!! Talk about one hell of a subjective and vague topic...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> We have many members on here who are well learned in various fields and offer fascinating insight to numerous topics. Please list who you feel are the smartest, most well rounded members on the forum. *I do not mean well versed in fish keeping* but members who come across to you as the most intelligent. Intelligence can come in many forms. Who do you feel are the top 5 members who posess the best thinking ability on the forum?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Since when is intelligence based on fish knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intelligence based on knowledge.....yeah...you are probably right. Especially since this is a fish forum. Having knowledge about the species in question is just plain goofy.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd prefer it if you'd call me smahhht, as i hail from bahhhston.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i'd prefer it if you'd call me smahhht, as i hail from bahhhston.


With the Boston accent, do you pronounce the r's in prefer? Honest question. I know when you say car the r is hhh or whatever.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

depends on where you are in relation to boston. where im from, most people will say "puhfer" so the last R will be pronounced. you do get a few that say the whole "prefer" but not many. depends how casual the convo is as well...for instance, if i dont understand someone and i say "can you please pronounce that for me one more time" i'll most likely say the R in pronounce. but if im talking with a friend and say something quick like "is that how you pronounce that?" i most likely will say it like "puhnounce" but fast.

it'll be tough to find someone who will say car and actually say the R up this way. then there are some places, especially into NH and western MA that dont have a boston accent at all. and believe it or not, there's a lot of french accent's in mid-west-northern maine, as well as hick accents, like a southern MD accent.

if im going for an interview, practically the only word i wont pronounce the R on is car, because i just can't. haha. everything else will be as formal as possible. but when i normally talk, no R. (for instance, normally = noahmally in bahhhston accent).


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's funny, because in Eastern Washington they add an R where it's not needed. So instead of wash up, you warsh up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

In no order:

Wisco, r1dermon- being able to communicate and debate logically and maturely plus knowlegeable on alot of things.

Chil- academic intelligence.

DT- May not be academically smart but is pretty quick and witty

Frank- For running opefe and becoming practically an expert hobbiest on certain aspects of piranha.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> depends on where you are in relation to boston. where im from, most people will say "puhfer" so the last R will be pronounced. you do get a few that say the whole "prefer" but not many. depends how casual the convo is as well...for instance, if i dont understand someone and i say "can you please pronounce that for me one more time" i'll most likely say the R in pronounce. but if im talking with a friend and say something quick like "is that how you pronounce that?" i most likely will say it like "puhnounce" but fast.
> 
> it'll be tough to find someone who will say car and actually say the R up this way. then there are some places, especially into NH and western MA that dont have a boston accent at all. and believe it or not, there's a lot of french accent's in mid-west-northern maine, as well as hick accents, like a southern MD accent.
> 
> if im going for an interview, practically the only word i wont pronounce the R on is car, because i just can't. haha. everything else will be as formal as possible. but when i normally talk, no R. (for instance, normally = noahmally in bahhhston accent).


Cool info. I know with living in multiple areas and having roommates from other parts of the country. The accents in this country are just great.

Chicago accent
Southern accent (south and north carolina)
Ohio accent
Then I have a friend from Maine who lives in Boston, he did his boston impersonation and its funny to hear "car".

I'll have to let you know when I'm in Boston this year or next year. Make your bitch ass take me out for a steak at the sizzler!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I forgot to mention NBKK... he's always come across as being very intelligent.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> depends on where you are in relation to boston. where im from, most people will say "puhfer" so the last R will be pronounced. you do get a few that say the whole "prefer" but not many. depends how casual the convo is as well...for instance, if i dont understand someone and i say "can you please pronounce that for me one more time" i'll most likely say the R in pronounce. but if im talking with a friend and say something quick like "is that how you pronounce that?" i most likely will say it like "puhnounce" but fast.
> 
> it'll be tough to find someone who will say car and actually say the R up this way. then there are some places, especially into NH and western MA that dont have a boston accent at all. and believe it or not, there's a lot of french accent's in mid-west-northern maine, as well as hick accents, like a southern MD accent.
> 
> if im going for an interview, practically the only word i wont pronounce the R on is car, because i just can't. haha. everything else will be as formal as possible. but when i normally talk, no R. (for instance, normally = noahmally in bahhhston accent).


Cool info. I know with living in multiple areas and having roommates from other parts of the country. The accents in this country are just great.

Chicago accent
Southern accent (south and north carolina)
Ohio accent
Then I have a friend from Maine who lives in Boston, he did his boston impersonation and its funny to hear "car".

I'll have to let you know when I'm in Boston this year or next year. Make your bitch ass take me out for a steak at the sizzler!
[/quote]

for sure man. but i have to caution you...if you want steak, your best bet is texas...if you want some legit unbeatable seafood...i've got you covered.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Plowboy is a very smart guy...

I guess none of you really know me, I should be on someones list.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I AM SO SMART! S-M-R-T! I mean S-M-A-R-T

D'oh!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Intelligence enables people to stand out in many different ways. Ones ability to defuse a heated situation, create unity among peers, explain cycles, or treatment just off words alone and not allowing there daily mood affect judgement is how I define intelligence. I know many people that have degree's and are far from intelligent.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> Intelligence enables people to stand out in many different ways. Ones ability to defuse a heated situation, create unity among peers, explain cycles, or treatment just off words alone and not allowing there daily mood affect judgement is how I define intelligence. I know many people that have degree's and are far from intelligent.


All that's required to make it through any college and get a degree is the ability to regurgitate information that's fed to you.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I nominate myself!

IQ of 137









The only person smarter than me would have to be George Bush


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Intelligence enables people to stand out in many different ways. Ones ability to defuse a heated situation, create unity among peers, explain cycles, or treatment just off words alone and not allowing there daily mood affect judgement is how I define intelligence. I know many people that have degree's and are far from intelligent.


All that's required to make it through any college and get a degree is the ability to regurgitate information that's fed to you.
[/quote]

have you been to college?

spot on


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

klink67 said:


> I nominate myself!
> 
> IQ of 137
> 
> ...


Sorry bud, but gotcha beat at 146.









(That's what the military tested me at 22 years ago... probably less now due to a bit too much partying over the years...).

edit: And numerous concussions!


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Grosse Gurke and Bruner 247 seem intelligent

Clusterf#ck is also pretty intelligent!

No one is more intelligent than the worlds best Philosopher of all time!!!

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/klink67/Nietzsche-274x300.jpg

"If a woman seeks education it is probably because her sexual apparatus is malfunctioning."
-Nietzsche

"He divines remedies against injuries; he knows how to turn serious accidents to his own advantage; whatever does not kill him makes him stronger."
-Nietzsche

philosophers are more intelligent than a lot of other people


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> I nominate myself!
> 
> IQ of 137
> 
> ...


Sorry bud, but gotcha beat at 146.









(That's what the military tested me at 22 years ago... probably less now due to a bit too much partying over the years...).
[/quote]

So what you're saying is you're a genius? Why the military if I may ask? lol


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

*"If a woman seeks education it is probably because her sexual apparatus is malfunctioning."
-Nietzsche*


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Whadaya mean "why the military?"

"Why was I in the military?" or "Why did they test?"

I was in the military because at the time it seemed like a good idea.









"Why they tested me" is because of my score on the ASVAB test.
When I was in my second day of basic training... actually, the part where they process you _before_ basic training, myself along with about 10 other guys were called out of formation to meet in a certain building.

When we got there, we were told to put our feet up, relax... there were donuts and coffee _"over there..."_
We were like "WTF? I'm not MOVING! We've gotta be in trouble for _something_..."









Then somebody came out and told us that we scored in the top "Whatever-the-f*ck percentile" and that we could bypass basic training and be shipped to Florida for military intelligence training. The catch was... that they would do a major check on our background- going back to our birth... etc.

I just wanted to put in my short and get the f*ck out.
All of us but one declined.
I never found out what happened to that one guy...

Anywho, I'm glad I didn't take the offer.
The time I spent enlisted was just fine.
Get in, get out... get on with it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that's funny. sh*t he's probably making 6 figures at the pentagon.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Probably.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Intelligence enables people to stand out in many different ways. Ones ability to defuse a heated situation, create unity among peers, explain cycles, or treatment just off words alone and not allowing there daily mood affect judgement is how I define intelligence. I know many people that have degree's and are far from intelligent.


All that's required to make it through any college and get a degree is the ability to regurgitate information that's fed to you.
[/quote]

And we statistically get paid more than non grads as it should be









waits for my grammer check from the gays!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

You never start a sentence with "And".


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Really, I was never informed such a rule existed ....







R1 your so smart!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Whadaya mean "why the military?"
> 
> "Why was I in the military?" or "Why did they test?"
> 
> ...


Yeah I wondered why the military when you're smart. Usually the military is reserved for kids who can't afford post-secondary education, idiots (no offense meant to anyone), or have family in the military. Was just curious.

Also, I would've said yes! That sounds like a real nice opportunity and its in Florida? Don't ask me twice! lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, conjunctions fuse two sentences into one seperated with a comma. your sentence should've started with We. And is like saying "in addition to", and since the sentence you're trying to conjugate is from a different post, it doesn't make sense...it would've been acceptable for you to paraphrase what pman said, and then conjugate your sentence with the and.

if this confuses you i hold a 5th grade tutoring session online, on tuesday nights at 6pm. next week we're singing the preposition song, but we can probably squeeze in some time for conjugations.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

If you are truly intelligent you will not need a college degree to make a lot of money. My dad had a 1 year degree from some BS technical school and barely got through high school and he owns a contracting company that he started on his own with very little money and no education.

Remember there is a difference between Intelligent and Educated. Even though I go to college I feel it is the easy path, the only reason I am going to college is as a safety net in case my business doesn't do well.

So I am not calling people who go to college lazy or stupid. I feel that a truly intelligent person shouldn't need a college education to succeed in life.

Pman I have a lot of respect for you and all those who are willing to put there life on the line to protect our freedom and this great country. Even if you didnt see combat once you enlist you can be deployed at any time so it is the same thing. Dont listen to these people who are making fun of the military. The military does perform these kinds of tests. My uncle got tested before he was deployed in the first gulf war. All those who have anything negative to say about the military can move to Cuba and see how nice it is not having the same freedom as we enjoy in America. Good job Pman!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> yeah, conjunctions fuse two sentences into one seperated with a comma. your sentence should've started with We. And is like saying "in addition to", and since the sentence you're trying to conjugate is from a different post, it doesn't make sense...it would've been acceptable for you to paraphrase what pman said, and then conjugate your sentence with the and.
> 
> if this confuses you i hold a 5th grade tutoring session online, on tuesday nights at 6pm. next week we're singing the preposition song, but we can probably squeeze in some time for conjugations.


yeah but is a large clit the same as a small penis? Your wife has been concerned R1 and I'm not sure what to tell her.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my fiance and i are not married yet...perhaps you're talking about your wife, you probably saw me giving her the louisiana purchase...


> The lousina purchase is when you hot glue coins to your dong and stick it in a girl's anal hole. All this is after you light her hair on fire. There is also another version called the screaming louisiana purchase when the same thing is done except you throw her out of a window when your done.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

now your having some fun







and (sh*t i did it again) yes it was your old lady, who could forget that horse face....I didn't know you where a fan of the Ann Coulter look.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

fortunately i had the forethought to snap a few pictures so that you couldn't deny that you're unethically housing an orca out of water. this is me and her...surely you remember this scene?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Nothing wrong with being a chubby chaser, fat chick need love too! Thats why me and your sister get along so well...BTW you may wanna refrain from posting pics of her on the net, trust me the bitch will try to eat your hand in her sleep, But you already know that!!!! Being it's you're sister and you two shared a bed for you're first 17 years of life together.

It's OK I understand why you are so defensive R1, mommy just didn't give you enuff(sp for you R1) nipple as a baby!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

My avatar is rider's mom waiting for me to take her to pleasure town!!!

























As you can tell she real excited! Rep for anyone who can tell me what p-star that is? Starts with a G


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

How do like them hooters?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm goin to go with Plowboy, mdrs, Chil and Winkyee!

back would be up there too if he wasnt a Bengals fan


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

klink67 said:


> My avatar is rider's mom waiting for me to take her to pleasure town!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Gianna Michaels!...Didn't even need the hint!..she has done 100's of films and pretty popular and well-known...started off as just another amateur but then became professional!...She does lots of interracial, also!...well that just about covers it!...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Da'Man... you sound like quite a fan!









(I agree, she is extremely hot in every aspect.)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^...Hell yes!...


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Da said:


> ^^^^^...Hell yes!...


Thats correct! Most porn stars from Brazzers are the best! I just figured my avatar had to compete with piranha-man's avatar of katy perry and some of the members here have some pretty hot women for there avatars.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Intelligence enables people to stand out in many different ways. Ones ability to defuse a heated situation, create unity among peers, explain cycles, or treatment just off words alone and not allowing there daily mood affect judgement is how I define intelligence. I know many people that have degree's and are far from intelligent.


All that's required to make it through any college and get a degree is the ability to regurgitate information that's fed to you.
[/quote]

I'd say that's false, one example off the top of my head was my senior project, developing an information system where I couldn't just look in a book and regurgitate the answer.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My definition of "intelligence" would be "the ability to learn."

With that definition intelligence could be applied to either social or academic situations. It is not nessisarily what you know that makes you smart but rather your ability to gain knowlege whether you are reading from a book or learning from the experiences of others or yourself.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

b_ack51, excellent example that shows the flaws in my way of thinking regarding higher education.








I've never been to college, so I probably shouldn't even say anything about it.

Cluster, I believe the definition you gave is in line with that of Webster's.

In the words of Einstein: _"Imagination is more important than intelligence."_


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am going to college right now and it is a joke. All classes require is that you do the papers and read. Anyone that can read can make it thru college. Certain classes such as philosophy and latin actually require that you think and discuss idea rather than learn from some book. Matter of fact before college I thought philosophy was a joke but now my one of my favorite things to do is get high and study the works of ancient greek and roman philosophers most notably Socrates. I also read some of Nietzsche's books on what life is really about.

The ability to think and figure things out is intelligence. Like I said there is a difference between Knowledge and Intelligence.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> b_ack51, excellent example that shows the flaws in my way of thinking regarding higher education.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, for some people college is just memorization. I think it depends on the major, the school and the professor. Some majors are just read the book, attend the lecture and fill in the scan tron multiple choice exams. Some schools just want to get your money and their degrees are worthless due to the amount of them out there. Then add in professors, some will just take the standard exam and give that. Some will make their own exams where you need to apply what you've read in the book, heard in the lectures and then apply those ideas/concepts to figure out problems.

Do you need college to succeed in life? Hell no. Does the degree help open doors? Hell yes. Is everyone in college smart? Hell no. Is everyone who doesn't go to college stupid? Hell no. It all depends on each person.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If you dont go to college in this day and age, you will be fighting an upward slope in the game of life. Sure you can not go to college, and be creative, and make something of your life, but if that fails AND trust me you will fail a few times your going to need something to fall back on I would presume. Im saying this and I f*cking hate going to college. I would rather scoop up the dogs crap and massage my next door neighbors grandma than attend a lecture on "Socio-legal studies". But I know that if I f*ck up in the game of life, and my way doesnt fly, I can still have that stupid degree to open one good door atleast. Instead of "Feefa-ing" my way through it all. (Just kidding feefa).

BTW Piranha Man grew up in the 80s, I dont want to sound like I know what im talking about because 98 percent of the time I dont, but its a lot harder for youths now days - especially ones with just a HS diploma to their names.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> BTW Piranha Man grew up in the 80s, I dont want to sound like I know what im talking about because 98 percent of the time I dont, but its a lot harder for youths now days - especially ones with just a HS diploma to their names.


 I think part of it is alot more people are doing post secondary. Most jobs youb have to have at least a highschool diploma so if you don't graduate HS yit will be alot harder to get any decent job.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^...very true, DT...Excellent points all the way around....I graduated from University of Maryland at College Park in 1994 with a BS degree in Business and Logistics...I am currently self-employeed as an Independent Contractor doing work for fire departments...although I've been moderately successful, I've been struggling financially lately because my company lost two major projects!...







....If I had to do it all over again, I would have got a degree in software engineering as most hi-tech jobs with excellent salaries and benefits listed in the Washington Post require those degrees!...or computer science...or you could be a hustler like my friend...He sells color copiers to offices, businesses, etc. and that f*cker makes about $250,000 year because he is a good bullshitter!...and only works 40 hour weeks M - F with weekends off!...He gets both commission and salary!...Damn, must be good work if you can get it!..







...Sales is definitely the way to go if you don't have a specialized degree!....and the old saying still rings true...It's not *what* you know, but *who* you know...there is a lot of truth to that.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It really depends on the industry you are planning on entering. In the accounting world....college teaches you how to learn and gives you a foundation to build on. You dont walk out of college with the skills needed to go through an audit or present financial statements....but what you do have is the foundation of accounting theory to build on. It is the difference between a bookkeeper and an accountant. One can enter information and print financial statements...one can not only do the former....but can explain the relationship between the balance sheet and the income statement..among other things.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I just see a lot of idiots in my college that look like they only got accepted based on there demographic. I started an online business out of nothing and I could easily ramp that up and succeed in life but I could easily make mistakes and fail. I also would agree that most people dont have the ability to succeed with a high school diploma these days. However I always hear that a bachelors degree is treated the same as a high school diploma was treated in the 70's so you almost have to get a masters in order to really get somewhere.

They should have kept standards up at my school and not just let people in and then baby them so they get thru. If you have your phd you are intelligent. If you have your masters in science or MBA you are also pretty intelligent but I see a lot of people that have just received there bachelors degree's that dont have jobs or dont know how to talk intelligently.

Honestly it seems like there are few people my age that I can have an intelligent conversation with. I am not trying to act like I am above anyone because I am not but there are a lot of morons my age that dont have anything smart to say. Half the kids in my class have trouble reading a passage in some of my classes. That why I am taking Latin if you cna talk intelligently you will fail.....



Da said:


> ^^^^...very true, DT...Excellent points all the way around....I graduated from University of Maryland at College Park in 1994 with a BS degree in Business and Logistics...I am currently self-employeed as an Independent Contractor doing work for fire departments...although I've been moderately successful, I've been struggling financially lately because my company lost two major projects!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true people that are good at sales usually have the highest paying careers. Those jobs still require a college degree but you also have to have a natural skill at making people believe in what your selling.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like GG said, it depends mainly on the industry in which one is venturing.

For my path, college would have been an expensive waste of time IMO.
Plus, I'm simply not "college material."
I don't have the focus and patience to go to class all the time, and I'm certainly not able to sit down long enough to study.
To me, that sounds like a living hell.
Some enjoy and excel at it.

I personally have a great deal of respect for those who can do the college thing and make it work for them.
If I'm gonna have surgery done, I'd kinda like to have a person who's studied medicine in college to do the procedure.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i place no correlation between college and level of intelligence whatsoever. college is like a nice car, if you can afford it, it's great...but if not, you'll be fine assuming you're intelligent. my father dropped out of college, went into real estate, owned his own garage, and then did liquidation sales with the company he founded. his boss told him and his coworkers that they were replaceable one day, so my dad and everyone else quit on the spot, my father opened a company 1 block away and within 6 months his previous boss was in the unemployment line. he made a damn good living, all without college.

i have a lot of smart friends who went to college with scholarships, and parental aid as well...they're smart as hell, and there's for sure no way they'd be in the jobs they are right now without their college experience...on the flipside, i went to school with someone who worked hard to get B's and C's in school. right after highschool, they went to florida, things didn't work out so they joined the army. they did a tour, came back, and started an uber successful nightclub. that kid drives around a S class mercedes and he's my age. no college.

college definitely helps people in the search for a job...but it does minimal for people who create their own job. that's how i judge intelligence. convincing people that they need something that you can provide them, and make money off of it.

whit, good humor, those are traits, traits largely of intelligent people, but with intelligence, someone can truly do whatever they want to do in life.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned "cueball."

That dude was pure genius.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Cueball I miss that guy, hopefully he didn't get washed away at sea


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Or stampeded by a herd of goats.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm still confused about how the intelligence thread got side tracked into some porn star's biography.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont know! Whenever there is a relatively attractive female posted in someones avatar, all of the members who dont get laid often will be eager to inquire about it. Thus resulting in a minor derailment from a topic.


----------

